# Life is on pause..............



## M2B2012 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi

I had a failed cycle of IVF in March - got my BFN on 29th March after a 3 day light bleed  .  Strangely enough the bleed stopped the morning of my blood test  
I stopped the progesterone that day.

We were told we needed to wait a month before we could have FET as we have 3 snow babies so to call the clinic when I start my period.

But I still haven't had any sign of it making an appearance - cits been nearly 7 weeks now - and the little amount of blood I lost in my 2nd week of 2ww was nothing like a normal AF.

I don't know whether this is normal - most people I've seen commenting about such things say they had a bleed a few days after progesterone stopped??  But I've had nothing at all.

Now I ache all over, I have put on over a stone in weight despite dieting, and my hands and ankles are swollen so much they wake me during the night with pain.  The doctor says its a virus but its been going on for 3 weeks now and I have to wonder if its the drugs still messing with my system or something   

I don't want to callt he clinic and sound like a total bafoon so thought I'd see if anyone can offer any advice having been through this themselves before I take the plunge and call them   - life seems to have stopped for me, while the rest of the world carries on regardless I'm still aching inside, my friends think I'm rude by not wanting to be around their babies still - but it eats me inside.   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

maybe the clinic could give you an ultrasound - see how thick womb lining is for a start. might reassure you. ? can't see any harm in talking to them anyway x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Have u tested since otd pet?

Jenna xx


----------



## M2B2012 (Nov 19, 2011)

No I haven't.  Thought about doing a HPT but both me and my partner are completely infertile so no chance of conception other than through treatment x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Did the clinic give you blood levels or just said it was a BFN  


It could very well be that it's the meds playing up your cycle, it can take 1 or 2 mths to get back to normal, however with all the different problems you have been experiencing I would call the clinic to have a check


----------



## picklet (Aug 16, 2011)

I am alway regular as clockwork and after my failed cycle I think it was forty days and I was really wondering what was going on there was no way I was preg as I don't think we'd done the deed   ivf has ruined my sex drive anyway my periods that did follow we're way lighter than normal so don't be too worried xx


----------

